# Todays Vinyl Spins.............



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Henry Purcell 'The Masque in Dioclesian'. 

Category (by The Bach Guild, Historical Anthology of Music): Early and Middle Baroque, Music of England; The Restoration, Vocal and Instrument.

Honor Sheppard, soprano Sally LeSage, soprano Alfred Deller, countertenor Philip Todd, tenor Maurice Harnoncourt, baritone.

Vangaurd: Recordings for the Connoisseur

I really enjoyed this album, giving it a strong thumbs-up


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish I could join in this thread


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

well come on; join. You can just hum along.........


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

My vinyl LP player is miles away 

The last one I spun was a lovely string quartet played by the Panocha Quartet by a Czech called 'Sommer'.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

classidaho said:


> well come on; join. You can just hum along.........


 okeydoke

*click* *spin*








dum diddly-dum mmm; dum mmm; mmmm









recognise it?


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

hmmm.........(no tune). At first I thought the first three notes were from Ludwigs 5th.

But then it seemed to switch so an old M&M ditty......I mean ditty dum


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

classidaho said:


> hmmm.........(no tune). At first I thought the first three notes were from Ludwigs 5th.
> 
> But then it seemed to switch so an old M&M ditty......I mean ditty dum


I have a rare recording of Carmen Traviata & those are the opening bars of the Escamillo/Violetta duet. Surely you can recognise it now?


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Aaahhh! Of course!


----------

